# electrician trade at BCIT or apply for Electrical Distribution Technician?



## kaldera7005 (14 Aug 2015)

Hi, I have been working in electrician trade for a year now, but I haven't had myself signed up as apprentice yet. I am also planning to apply for Reserves.

Before applying, I can use some advice. I have been thinking about, should I complete my electrician trade (all four levels) through BCIT or apply for Electrical Distribution Technician?

Thank you


----------



## George Wallace (14 Aug 2015)

kod006 said:
			
		

> Hi, I have been working in electrician trade for a year now, but I haven't had myself signed up as apprentice yet. I am also planning to apply for Reserves.
> 
> Before applying, I can use some advice. I have been thinking about, should I complete my electrician trade (all four levels) through BCIT or apply for Electrical Distribution Technician?
> 
> Thank you



So your eventual plan is to join the Regular Force?   
(All Trades offered in the Regular Force are not available in the Primary Reserves.)
(Not all Trades offered in the Regular Force are available in the Primary Reserves.)


----------



## Occam (14 Aug 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> (All Trades offered in the Regular Force are not available in the Primary Reserves.)



That looks a little awkward, George.  I think you meant "Not all trades offered in the Regular Force are available in the Primary Reserves".


----------



## George Wallace (14 Aug 2015)

Occam said:
			
		

> That looks a little awkward, George.  I think you meant "Not all trades offered in the Regular Force are available in the Primary Reserves".



 ;D

Was only on my first coffee of the day.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (14 Aug 2015)

kod006 said:
			
		

> Hi, I have been working in electrician trade for a year now, but I haven't had myself signed up as apprentice yet. I am also planning to apply for Reserves.
> 
> Before applying, I can use some advice. I have been thinking about, should I complete my electrician trade (all four levels) through BCIT or apply for Electrical Distribution Technician?
> 
> Thank you



What George said, plus . . . 

Is there a reserve unit with an available opening for an untrained ED Tech in your area?

http://www.forces.ca/en/job/electricaldistributiontechnician-57


> Serve with the Reserve Force
> This position is available for part-time employment with the Primary Reserve at certain locations across Canada. Reserve Force members usually serve part time at an Air Force Wing in their community, and may serve while going to school or working at a civilian job. They are paid during their training. They are not posted or required to do a military move. However, they can volunteer to move to another base. They may also volunteer for deployment on a military mission within or outside Canada.



There are only a few reserve units in Canada that have this trade in its establishment.  Since you appear to be in the Lower Mainland the closest would be:

192 Construction Engineer Flight
3900 272nd Street
Aldergrove, British Columbia
V4W1W1         Phone: 604-830-2752

Then the question becomes - does this unit have any openings and will they send you on the TQ3 course for this trade (and when).  Also, if you are considering the military route because it "may" lead to a civilian certification as an electrician then be prepared that it is not as simple as you may think.  According to ITA BC an ED Tech with an appropriate number of hours of experience can challenge the exam, but only after they are a TQ5.  In the Reg Force most tradesmen complete TQ5 courses around the same time they are scheduled to become Cpl (~4 years service).  It may be different in the reserves.


----------



## kaldera7005 (17 Aug 2015)

Thank you gentlemen for the replies. I do not know why I didn't receive any email about the replies regarding my post.

I went to the info session at 192 Construction Engineer Flight last week, and Blackadder1916 pretty much covers all the detail I have been provided at the info session.

Therefore, I have made my decision, and I will apply for Amoured Solider as a Reserve Member and accomplish my electrician ticket through BCIT.

Thanks again.


----------



## Sigs Pig (27 Sep 2015)

Any luck trying to apply for Amoured Soldier?

Amour: A usually secretive or illicit sexual relationship

Keep cool,
ME


----------

